# We are finally home and settled in!



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

First, Thank you all for the your prayers and your PMs. Ryan :wub: has changed my life and I am a crying mess these days.

Okay so I went to the hospital at 6 am on April 1st. I was admitted to my room at 9am and had already contractions at that point the nurse said your american right??? You know we do not administer epidurals here at this hospital :bysmilie: ......I decided not to panic and to be calm......I dilated all the way to 9 inches without medication for pain and OMG it was the worst ever. I pushed and pushed and Ryan would not come down .....I was in labor for 18 hours....6 of those at 9 inches. Finally emergency C-section.....turns out Ryan had his head tilted up instead of in towards his chest. 

Ryan was born at 1:45am April 2nd, 2009, weighed 8 lbs, and measured 22inches.

Here is little my Bundle of Joy, 



















My hubby so happy our first night home on Sunday.










I am going to take some pics of Dusty and Ryan together hopefully by the end of the week. Dusty is just so interested in Ryan and wants to be there every second. If Ryan cries Dusty cries, I think dusty is just as in love as we are.

Thank you for allowing me to share these special moments with you, 
Daisy, Dusty and Ryan


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

What a doll he is!

Labor is called labor for a reason........very hard work!

Your photo of Daddy and Ryan is heartwarming. Daddy is beaming!

When I had my last baby......our dog kept sniffing my legs (had a vaginal birth and must have had some scent left on me) and seemed to figure out I had given birth to that little creature.

Congratulations on the birth of your son!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a precious little boy! Look at all that hair!

Congratulations, mom!


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

:cheer: Congratulations :cheer: Welcome to SM baby Ryan!!! Daisy he is so handsome :wub: Congrats


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

So precious. I am SO glad all turned out well and Ryan is here. Super glad that Dusty likes Ryan already. Love, Love the name Ryan (My oldest son's name is Ryan). Congratulations.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

I have no children, but I know you are completely in love. Bless you and your beautiful family!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Daisy , baby Ryan is beautiful just like his mommy,your world will never be the same :grouphug:joxoxo


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

What a beautiful baby!!!! I am so happy for you and your family Daisy!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations and many good wishes to you and the family.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

WOW, you did it......CONGRATULATIONS. 

Beautiful baby Ryan. What a doll! :wub: 

Love the pic of Daddy and his little boy.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats!!!! :cheer: Ryan is so precious!!! :tender: I bet you and your hubby are on :cloud9: !!!!


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow no epidural! What an amazing Mommy you are!!! Congrats on baby Ryan. He's absolutely adorable! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations! Ryan is beautiful. :wub: Nothing for pain I think I would have been taken to another hospital ASAP.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Daisy Congrats, your a mommy,  Ryan is just beautiful :wub: I know how you dreaded labor, I'm so sorry it had to be so hard for you. I'm proud of you my friend. I love the picture of daddy and his son, now we need one of mommy and her son. I can't wait to watch Ryan grow.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*oh ryan is such a pretty baby. :wub: 

and daddy looks MORE than proud.

congratulations dearest daisy,
all the best for your little family and an extra kiss for dusty :wub: *


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Little Ryan is just precious and you go right ahead and cry those tears of joy! It's not often we feel
that way and it's wonderful when we do. He's just beautiful and your hubby looks like he loves him
as much as you. :tender:


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

What an adorable baby.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness Daisy.......you have finally had that beautiful boy!!! What a JOY!!!! Your husband is so happy........Life is Good!!!! You are a great Mother and I am just so happy for you!!! I will never forget the pm you sent me when my daughter lost her little one!!! You are one in a million. Enjoy this part of your baby's life. He is so helpless and you have to do everything for him and it is a bonding :heart: time for his whole life. Ryan is gorgeous and looks so healthy and sweet~~~Congratulations on your precious bundle of joy!!!! arty: :smootch: arty:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh, Daisy, congrats!! He is sooo precious. The pics are beautiful. :wub: 

Kissies to our wee little Ryan... :smootch: 

Welcome to the world little one.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Congratulations!! Ryan is beautiful :wub: 
All the best on your beautiful baby boy!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Daisy -- Ryan is absolutely gorgeous. Just perfect!!!! :wub: :wub: 

And he should be with all that you went through to have him -- the long, hard labor and the C Section not to mention the move and all, right before his delivery.  

Will you Mom be able to come again now that Ryan has finally arrived? I hope that some of your family can visit. I know that this is the time you really need them and want to see them.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:cheer: congratulations :cheer: 
baby Ryan is just beautiful


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

He is just beautiful! Congratulations and the best of wishes to all of you!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Congratulations, he's a cutie! Sorry about the epidural you would have loved it! Can't believe your ob/gyn didn't tell you they don't use them at the hospital!!!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

He is just so handsome Daisy! I love his blankets, they all look so comfy and soft and warm. I am so sorry that you had such a hard labor but it was obviously well worth it. Little Ryan is just adorable. Congrats to your entire family!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Baby Ryan is just beautiful. CONGRATULATIONS!! Proud daddy is just beaming. :biggrin:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations, Daisy and hubby!! Ryan is precious.

I wish you the best as you start this glorious new chapter in your lives. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh Daisy, he's as beautiful as I thought he would be! The second I came back to the house I checked for pictures. I'm so happy for you! He's a beautiful boy that will grow into an amazing young man. You're in for the best times of your life.
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
Great Big Hugs!!
Jane


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!

I'm glad he is here!! and you are doing so well!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Well "Hello" Ryan!!! ,,,,,,Welcome you little darlin' boy! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Daisy, Ryan is beautiful!!! I knew you've been waiting so <strike>not so</strike> patiently for this little precious guy....and here he is. Congratulations!!! And now the next phase of your life begins. Enjoy. :biggrin:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray! Hooray! Hooray! Congratulations to everyone on that very beautiful little baby boy. All of the honorary aunties on SM are thrilled for you.

Much love and many puppy kisses to all of you!

Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratulations! We are happy for you.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Daisy, he is beautiful!!! :wub: :wub: Congratulations!!!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Wht a beautiful little boy--and I'm an expert at beautiful boys. I had FIVE of them. 

So gla everything went well for your sweet family. Kiss his little toes once for me. I love baby toes. 

Epidural or not, you did a fantastic job, sweet mom. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Awww he's awesome!!! Reminds me of mine with all that hair! I'm glad your home and now you can be with him 24/7. Just make sure to sleep when he sleeps take my word for it...LOL Remember you can text me as many pictures as you want.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Daisy congratulations to you and your hubby. Ryan is just beautiful. Like Marj said, look at all that hair! Great job Mommy. Hugs to the new big brother Dusty too.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Daisy Congratulations, Ryan is gorgeous. Like Marj and Elaine said, look at all of that hair. I love babies with hair since mine were bald when they were born. :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, FINALLY! CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL! :chili: :dothewave: :chili: Baby Ryan :wub: is a beautiful boy - you must be on :cloud9: !!!!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

What a beautiful gift from God........congratulations! I always got so Frustrated with people who told me I had my kids "the easy way" (c-section). There is nothing easy about 16 hours of labor AND THEN A C-SECTION!!! You did a fantastic job girl! And the past few weeks I know have been very stressful. Hopefully, it will all be blessings from here on out. Take good care of yourself.......it takes time to heal.
Blessings


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Congratulations. Your little boy truly is a very pretty baby. 
God bless you all.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations, Daisy! You have a beauriful little son and a wonderful family. Go, Dusty! What a sweetheart!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

<div align='center'>_*CONGRATULATIONS TO THE NEW FAMILY!!*_



<div align='center'>


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

color="#00FFFF"]CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR NEW BUNDLE OF JOY[/[/color]size]


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Congrats!!! :chili: Glad to see an update


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Daisy, Ryan is BEAUTIFUL!! I hope like heck you can get the rest you need to recover swiftly. Yes, childbirth is WORK. I can promise you though, all the pain you felt will only be a memory shortly.  I KNOW well, after delivering three children naturally. hehehee I do seem to recall wanting to pull my husband's arm out of his shoulder at one point though. HAHAHAA!

No, no, really, God bless your lil family with many years of joy and great health. Congratulations!!!


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Congrats Daisy! Baby Ryan is just perfect :wub2:

The daddy and me pic is just way to precious!


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your kind wishes and welcoming my baby Ryan to the SM family.

I am just getting use to his schedule but, overall he is a good baby.  Wakes up every 3 to 4 hours and just wants to be with mommy... I am so blessed to be a mommy period and I could not be happier at this point in my life....my husband acts like he gave birth to him and is VERY protective of him. Can you believe last Wednesday night I was up and remembered at this time last week I was in Labor and started crying LOL.... I have new pictures of Ryan and Dusty I will post soon. Everyone keeps telling me how big my baby is, everyone says he looks like a month old baby....but he is my 2 week old baby and I am cherishing every moment with him.

Thank you and I will keep you all :wub: posted on our family.

Thanks, 
Daisy, Dusty and Ryan


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Congratulations!! He's a beautiful baby!!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Congratulations, Ryan is beautiful :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats on your new bundle of joy! He looks perfect!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So happy for you all! :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Daisy, I'm so happy to see your update and that things are going so good with Ryan. Isn't being a new mom the best feeling in the world? There's so much more emotion than you ever believed possible. I can't wait to hear stories about Ryan and see more pictures. 
Enjoy this because its starting the best times of your life. 
Big hugs to you and your beautiful family.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:celebrate - fireworks: Beautiful Boy ! Congratulations !


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

please post your pictures in a new thread - I almost missed your update 

I like you new siggy by the way - my heart is still full of hope for Molly. :wub: rayer:


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

Hi,
What a gorgeous baby boy, and that head of hair reminds me of my babies, except they were girls. He is just darling, glad that you are all settled in. Take lots of pictures as they grow so fast. I took at least one a week so I could tell how much they grew. I even got a ink pad and made more imprints of the feet and hands. My girls bought play dough and made imprints of the grand babies hands and feet with that.
Love the baby.
Linda and Toby :heart: :heart: :wub: :wub:


----------

